

Ask HN: Recommendations for an online service that prints and mails postcards? - eserorg

I'm trying to find an online service that can print and mail semi-customized postcards as part of a direct-mail marketing campaign.<p>This is all within the United States.<p>I have a database of several thousand recipients. I also have a program to automatically generate globally unique coupon codes.<p>Can anyone recommend a webservice, preferably with an API, that I could use to automate the printing and mailing of these postcards?<p>Thank you!
======
anguslong
Postful is one I've used in the past. Does have API:

<http://www.postful.com/help/integration>

And, PostalMethods is one I've been meaning to try -- again with API:

<http://www.postalmethods.com/>

